# Variable Expansion



## Casey_Sutherland (Apr 25, 2005)

My instructor and I were discussing some ideas of variable expansion. I loved the ideas he put foreward and was looking for some further information from some of the seniors.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> My instructor and I were discussing some ideas of variable expansion. I loved the ideas he put foreward and was looking for some further information from some of the seniors.


 what type of information?
 :idunno:


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (May 10, 2005)

What drills other than striking sets would you suggest to enhance variable expansion? What concepts do you find to be integral with increasing reaction time and expansion methods?


----------



## Rob Broad (May 26, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to attend a seminar with Mr. C in December of 2000, and he used Star Block Set to show some great ideas about Variable Expansion.  Now if he could share some of those ideas again, I am sure Casey and many of us could really benefit from his wisdom.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 29, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> What drills other than striking sets would you suggest to enhance variable expansion? What concepts do you find to be integral with increasing reaction time and expansion methods?


 Sooooooooooooooo many!

 The whole curriculum are just drills.   Variable expansion is weaved in ALL of the exercises ... forms, sets, techniques.

 The more _coordinated_ you are the easier it is to "adjust" and react to different stimuli.  The silibus accomplishes just that (and more).  

 Just as an example.... try ........
 Short Form # 1 ....
 1)  utilizing different stances i.e., .....
 neurtal bow (standard)
 45 cat
 forward bow
 reverse bow
 close kneel
 wide kneel
 reverse kneel
 twist
 etc.........
 2)  following each block with a different strike i.e., ......
 backknuckle strike (lead arm)
 horizontal elbow (rear arm)
 etc. .......
 3)  following each block with a kick i.e., ......
 front snap
 front roundhouse
 front knee
 front knife edge
 then various kicks off the rear leg
 etc.........
 4)   following each block with a strike/kick - kick/strike i.e., ......
 ridge hand rear roundhouse.....
 etc........ (im sure you are starting to get the picture  I could go on and on with thosands of variables)
  5)  numerous others......

   :asian:


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you very much


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 2, 2005)

Lets see if we can not "Expand" this thread some more with other great drills.

Mr. C showed us several great ways of playing with Star Block Set.  After doing in normally on each side forwards and backwards to make sure everyone was doing the same thing.  He had us start doing it both hands at the same time. And that is where the fun began.

Drill #1
Start your second hand 1 beat behind  the first hand.  So if teh right hand did the upper block the left hand would stay chambered, the when the right hand did theinwatd black the left hand would do the upward block.

Drill #2
Start your second hand 2 beats behind the first.

Drill #3
One hand ascending order the ohter hand descending order.  This was probably my favorite of the various drills.


Hopefully Mr. C or another Senior will chip in now with some more drills for star block set or any other drill that will help explore variable expansion.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 5, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Lets see if we can not "Expand" this thread some more with other great drills.
> 
> Hopefully Mr. C or another Senior will chip in now with some more drills for the "Star Block Exercise" to explore variable expansion.


 Ok..... start in a left neutral bow.....
 while advancing forward into a right neutral bow (step thru forward)
 execute a right upward block,

 then ... while advancing forward into a left neutral bow (step thru forward)
 execute a left inward block,

 then ... while advancing forward into a right neutral bow (step thru forward)
  execute a right extended outward block,

 etc... complete the rest of the star blocks then step thru reverse while blocking

 then follow the blocks with kicks advancing and retreating.... 

 etc. etc.....

 :asian:


----------



## Simon Curran (Jun 5, 2005)

Very cool sir, (thanks Casey for starting this thread)
 There is gonna be some fun stuff to play with here...


----------

